# Studienarbeit info



## Max Mustermann 09 (26. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen. 
wir haben vom informatiklehrstuhl an unserer Fakultät für dieses Semester eine lustige Aufgabe bekommen, und zwar sollen wir ein Tabellenkalkulationsprogramm in java programmieren. Wir sind mittlerweile angefangen, aber nun hakt es und wir brauchen Hilfe, bitte nehmt bei Interesse Kontakt per email auf!(infoprojekt2009@gmx.de). Für einen Experten sollte die Aufgabe kein Problem sein, unser Übungsleiter behauptet es in 2 stunden geschafft zu haben. wir würden uns erkenntlich zeigen
gruß max mustermann 09


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2009)

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, stell eine konkrete Frage, dann kommste auch voran.


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jan 2009)

> unser Übungsleiter behauptet es in 2 stunden geschafft zu haben.


den schweine code möchte ich sehen ;-)

nein scherz... 2 stunden.. naja kommt wahrscheinlich auf die detailierung drauf an
hab sowas ähnliches im rahmen meines praktikums gemacht, alleine für den formel parser hab ich eine woche gebraucht... 

wollt ihr das selber mit hilfestellung schaffen oder wollt ihr einfach nur eine fertige lösung?

weil eine hilstellung kriegt ihr hier kostenlos nur muss man eigeninitiative zeiten...

wenns nur die fertige lösung sein soll, zeigt mal die aufgabenstellung...


----------



## Max Mustermann 09 (27. Jan 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also ich werde unsere Klassen mal hier reinstellen, damit du siehst was wir bis jetzt geschrieben haben. Wir haben noch ein Problem in der Save Klasse. Das speichern unserer Tabelle funktioniert schon mal. Es wird im Format csv abgespeichert. Was nicht funktioniert ist die Methode loadfile(). Wir wissen nicht warum er gespeicherte Tabellen nicht korrekt einliest. Wenn du uns da helfen kannst, wären wir schon mal sehr froh.

http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=K2TCWPHD hier die Klassen


MFG


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2009)

Also so wird das nichts. Du solltest auf jeden Fall ein eigenes TableModel erstellen, damit haste viel mehr Möglichkeiten.
Du kannst nicht direkt auf setValueAt zugreifen, von der fehlenden Kappselung mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Du brauchst ein TableModel mit Methoden wie addEntry, removeEntry, getAllEntries etc.
In deinem TableModel verwendest du dann Pojos als Datencontainer für dein DomainModel.

Ausserdem solltet ihr euch für ein paar Konventionen überlegen. Denn englische und deutsche Klassennamen gemischt ist nicht wirklich prickelnd. 
Auf die Trennung in Schichten sollte zumindest grob Wert gelegt werden. 

Ist das deine erste Software?


Nachtrag: Was sehen meine entzündeten Augen? Das ist ja alles static. Überlegt euch erstmal aus welchen Klassen eure Software besteht, denn so wird das nichts.


----------



## Max Mustermann 09 (27. Jan 2009)

hat sonst jemand interesse?????????????


----------



## Vayu (27. Jan 2009)

antworte auf foobars fragen ^^

ich glaube er möchte eine fertige lösung.


----------



## maki (27. Jan 2009)

Max Mustermann 09 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat sonst jemand interesse?????????????


Wieviel Geld wird denn geboten?


----------

